# My International v8 pickup



## DroppedP51 (Oct 28, 2009)

1954 392 cubic inch 727 auto 
Built by me for me


----------



## deeker (Oct 28, 2009)

DroppedP51 said:


> 1954 392 cubic inch 727 auto
> Built by me for me



Nice truck, and in a bit better shape than my '57 international. But, mine has the sterring on the side it was meant to be on. 

Kevin


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Oct 28, 2009)

deeker said:


> Nice truck, and in a bit better shape than my '57 international. But, mine has the sterring on the side it was meant to be on.
> 
> Kevin



Yeah but if your spotlighting the driver can get some good shots in to.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 2, 2009)

That's what I'm talkin about. I bought a 55 IH R 120 when I was 14 and always dreamed of putting a 392 in it. It was an eight foot stake body with single rear wheels. I've got a 58 Zodiac that I'm putting a 330 DeSoto Hemi in. No body in the states knows what the Zodiac is but I think most Aussie know them. Once again, nice truck, Joe.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 2, 2009)

DroppedP51 said:


> 1954 392 cubic inch 727 auto
> Built by me for me



Heh Dropped,are you going to paint it Pioneer Green?LOL!
Lawrence


----------

